# Logitech m185 mouse fails to connect to the usb bus, somehow

## i92guboj

Hello.

I am having some problem using my logitech m185 wireless mouse with a zd8000 hp laptop.

I know the mouse and the usb dongle are ok, because they work ok in my desktop (and in some other computers I've tried). So far, it doesn't seem like a configuration problem. The mouse doesn't work at all, not even in console.

In the kernel log I can see messages like these ones when attaching the mouse:

```
[  720.328078] usb usb1: usb wakeup-resume

[  720.328090] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

[  720.328097] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[  720.440264] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:8 status 001000 0  ACK POWER sig=se0

[  720.440272] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: failed handover port 8: 1000

[  720.440282] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  720.440305] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  720.440310] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5: status 0501 change 0001

[  720.541039] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0020 evt 0000

[  720.541063] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[  720.592258] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 full speed --> companion

[  720.592269] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[  720.592277] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[  720.643049] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  720.643084] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

[  720.643095] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  720.643105] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  720.747035] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  720.747056] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[  720.747066] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[  720.747071] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

```

This looks quite strange, it doesn't even seem like it's reaching the stage where the HID driver takes into scece, but I don't even know where to start looking. If no one here can help me I guess I'll go to the lkml. In any case, the device doesn't appear in /proc/bus/input/devices either. Of course, HID is enabled in the kernel, as is hidraw. It should just work, but something strange is going on here.

The usb ports in the laptop should be ok, since I have been using them regularly with a pendrive, and they haven't given me any problem until now. 

Any ideas?

Thank you for reading  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowCat8

Greetings,

Well, I can agree that it does look a bit strange...  A couple things here catch my eye:

```
[  720.328097] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub 

[  720.440264] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:8 status 001000 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 

[  720.440272] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: failed handover port 8: 1000 
```

and

```
[  720.747035] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100 

[  720.747056] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend 

[  720.747066] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1 

[  720.747071] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub 
```

Now, a question (or two) I would have at this point is: Do you know which port the mouse is getting assigned to?  And, what (if anything) does "lsusb" see for the mouse?

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Maybe USB auto-suspend.

----------

## i92guboj

Shadowcat8, lsusb, just like proc,  doesn't see the device.

PaulBredbury, I'll check that. It sounds interesting.

----------

## i92guboj

I disabled USB_SUSPEND altegether in my kernel. Unfortunately, it made no difference...

The output is slightly cleaner, though, but the kernel still can't see my usb toy:

```
[  462.663447] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

[  462.663464] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  462.663478] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  462.767022] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  462.818256] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 full speed --> companion

[  462.818265] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[  462.818271] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[  462.869024] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  462.869051] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

[  462.869061] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  462.869071] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  462.973018] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

```

I guess the problem is not the fact that it enter into suspended state. I think that it enters suspension because there's some other problem, and the kernel, or udev, or whatever, decides to suspend the dongle.

----------

## i92guboj

Well, I used ye good olde method of including everything under the usb drivers section of menuconfig as 'm'. Now it works.

Go figure.

----------

## ShadowCat8

Great!

Now, a good question: What does lshw say is the module it actually used to get it running?

Just curious for future questions of the same nature.   :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Oh yes, I was planning to post something for clarity. Yesterday was a busy day hehe  :Laughing: 

The key concern here is that the laptop seems to use some kind of internal concentrator (hurray for hp there   :Rolling Eyes:  ). 

I remember that before this, when I used lsusb, the output was a single line (and this laptop has THREE usb ports). That, together with the dmesg output, should have made me suspect what the problem was, but... well. It seems my brain was partly disconnected yesterday. 

What distracted me was that the usb system seemed to work, I am 100% sure I have used pendrives in this laptop since the very momment I bought it, anyway...

Now, lsusb shows a saner output:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:011d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 1.2 Interface [Broadcom BCM2035]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

Nice, isn't it?

As for the kernel modules involved:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

usbhid                 26251  0 

snd_intel8x0m           8536  0 

snd_intel8x0           20441  1 

snd_ac97_codec         77874  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

ehci_pci                2776  0 

uhci_hcd               23269  0 

ehci_hcd               36222  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               110848  4 uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid

b43                   300425  0 

usb_common               546  1 usbcore

ac97_bus                 694  1 snd_ac97_codec

i2c_i801                7242  0 

ssb                    28577  1 b43

```

This is the strangest part. I have included all the modules in the section, but there's nothing unusual in there. I am 99.9% sure that all of these were in there before, only that they were not as modules, but embedded into the kernel. Sometimes that makes a difference. I am working with computers all day long, usually, so sometimes my mind is blurry. I seem to recall that at some point I assumed this computer was ohci, maybe there's a chance that uhci_hcd was left out, it doesn't appear in my previous dmesg logs. That doesn't explain why the pen drives worked, though...

----------

